

Create a font from your own handwriting - Randai
http://www.fontcapture.com/

======
ugh
I’m getting all nostalgic. Just such software was all the rage in the late
nineties.

But really, the results of such automated font generation are always less than
optimal. To produce something really nice you would have to put much manual
work in. And you should have some training in how to make fonts. And it would
still look tacky. It was gimmicky in the nineties and, unfortunately, it still
is.

------
Shamiq
It's the FBI compiling dossiers on everyone :)

~~~
chaosmachine
Just needs a little Facebook integration..

------
staunch
Would be really sweet if there was any practical way to use new fonts on the
web, IM, or email.

I like it because it involves printing and scanning. Web apps that involve
physical stuff are fun.

~~~
zokier
[http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/07/font-face-typekit-
an...](http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/07/font-face-typekit-and-font-
licensing-the-state-of-web-type.ars)

Its coming, slowly.

~~~
halo
That article is a bit out of date.

There are two new formats - one is a new format called WebOTF, which is a new
binary format consisting of a raw font plus compressed XML metadata. The other
is EOT Lite (which is likely to be renamed to something without "EOT" in the
name), which is a subset of the old EOT functionality that IE has offered for
several years, dropping the more controversial aspects such as rootstring
(essentially browser copy protection) and font compression (which is
patented).

Both parties are happy with both formats, and I believe Mozilla are planning
to support both in the next version of Firefox, so the end result is likely
that both become part of any standard.

------
thaumaturgy
Better use this while you can -- this appears to be a re-packaging of
<http://www.yourfonts.com/> , which was free and then became a commercial
service. (The template file especially is very similar.)

Yourfonts.com might take exception to this.

(Edit: I had the URL wrong.)

~~~
nollidge
> this appears to be a re-packaging of <http://www.yourfonts.com/>

Unlikely, there's a dev blog: <http://www.fontcapture.com/blog/>

~~~
thaumaturgy
Well, the blog only has two posts to it -- one announcing the debut, the other
discussing a change to their template that didn't work out.

That said, I took a closer look at their template compared to yourfonts.com,
and although they're similar (by necessity), they're different enough that
it's likely that fontcapture created their own.

I'm really glad fontcapture came along; I just hope they can stick around.

------
seldo
Great, now I have a font as unreadable as my own monkey-scrawl! Fabulous.

~~~
furyg3
Yep. This is cool, but effectively the opposite of useful.

------
pbiggar
It may be no good for documents, but I'd like to use this for code listings.

